# Two Lies and a Truth



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 1, 2015)

Now that everyone's onto us and our April Foolishness, let's have an April Fool's Day-themed challenge.

Ever hear of _Two Truths and a Lie_? Well, since it's April Fool's Day, we'll play that game but with an additional lie, hence the game name: _*Two Lies and a Truth*_.



What you do is post three things about yourself. (One sentence, three sentences… either way's good.) The next poster needs to guess which thing is true… and of course, post two lies and a truth about him/herself.

Also, if the next poster makes a correct guess, you should hit the thanks button.



I'll start by telling you three things about me, two of which are total BS…

I have *red hair*, *freckles*, and *green eyes*.


----------



## Ganondorf (Apr 1, 2015)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I have *red hair*, *freckles*, and *green eyes*.



All of my greatest minions are covered in red fur.  As this will be your fate, it must also be your truth.

Now it is my turn.

I once let a peasant girl live because she made me laugh.

I once encountered a creature too powerful for me to kill.

I enjoy bathing alone in the hot springs with an old book when my demon slaves are not watching.


----------



## Midna (Apr 1, 2015)

Ganondorf said:


> I enjoy bathing alone in the hot springs with an old book when my demon slaves are not watching.



This is the truth. I have seen it from the shadows - and I had to wash my eyes with soap afterwards.

My turn.

 - I'm of the light.
 - I'm of the dark.
 - I'm laughing at you all.


----------



## Philster401 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm laughing at all of you

I have tons of homework.
I am steerpike.
I am God.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 1, 2015)

Remember that old Snickers commercial that went "Homework! Homework! Gimme a break?"

Well, I couldn't find it, so the hell with it. I guess homework and here's any old Snickers ad.








My surname is Italian.
I took my wife's Chinese name when we married.
My first and middle name are that of my father and Irish uncle.


----------



## Philster401 (Apr 1, 2015)

My first and middle name are that of my father and Irish uncle.
(Sorry can't give thanks right now try again later) 

I am working on my hw
I have it out but not doing it 
I just destroyed Earth


----------



## Ganondorf (Apr 1, 2015)

Philster401 said:


> I have it out but not doing it



I shall break the rules for this one:

Sheilawisz is Ganondorf.
Steerpike is Ganondorf.
Devor is Ganondorf.
Reaver is Ganondorf.
Philip Overby is Ganondorf.
I am Ganondorf.
T.Allen.Smith is Ganondorf.
Black Dragon is Ganondorf.


----------



## Philster401 (Apr 1, 2015)

(Again I will give thanks when available)


----------



## The Goblin (Apr 1, 2015)

(...by having your homework out but not doing it, you have inflicted a wound upon the earth that will fester and lead to its destruction; thus, destroying earth is the goblin's answer...)



*(Devor is The Goblin.)**
(**Legendary Sidekick is The Goblin**.)
**(Steerpike is The Goblin.)**
V*


----------



## The Goblin (Apr 1, 2015)

(...gannondorf ninja'd the goblin but the goblin swears he thought of it first...)





*(Gannondorf is the devil.)
V





*


----------



## Philster401 (Apr 1, 2015)

Legendary sidekick is the Goblin 

I love doctor who 
I hate doctor who
I hate fantasy


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 1, 2015)

Don't forget to guess Gannondorf's identity, non-hater. (Or anybody.)


The Goblin was made up by me.
Someone put me up to creating The Goblin.
The Goblin was based on a former member of this site.


----------



## Devor (Apr 1, 2015)

Philster401 said:


> Legendary sidekick is the Goblin



I could've been The Goblin.  I could've . . . . I really couldn't, no.

You hate Doctor Who.


- - - 

I hate cats. I have allergies. My favorite fantasy creature isn't a dragon but a dwarf.


----------



## Philster401 (Apr 1, 2015)

Devor nope wrong answer try again.


----------



## Philster401 (Apr 1, 2015)

Devor is Ganondorf 
AND My favorite fantasy creature isn't a dragon but a dwarf.

My hw has 20 pages of questions for all of modern world history
My hw is an English essay on the Illiad
My hw is none of these.


----------



## Panda (Apr 1, 2015)

Devor said:


> I
> I hate cats. I have allergies. My favorite fantasy creature isn't a dragon but a dwarf.



You have allergies.

EDIT: You're writing about the Iliad. Sorry, slow panda paws.

My best friend nicknamed me "Panda" because...

...My reaction to _50 Shades of Gray_ was "I don't mate in captivity!"
...Pandas become aggressive when they see another panda being hurt, and I am protective of my friend
...I once walked into a bar, ate a hamburger, shot someone, and left


----------



## Philster401 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nope, 20 pages of questions, "hurrah"


----------



## Philster401 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nope, 20 pages of questions, "hurrah"And i think it is because you're prtective of your friends.


----------



## Philster401 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nope, 20 pages of questions, "hurrah"And i think it is because you're protective of your friends.


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2015)

Panda said:


> My best friend nicknamed me "Panda" because...
> 
> ...My reaction to _50 Shades of Gray_ was "I don't mate in captivity!"



This one.

...I love DC Comics.

...My last name is German.

...I once went rock climbing in flip-flops.

EDIT: Dammit, I messed up. Forgot it was two lies, one truth. 2 & 3 are both true, and 1 is the lie.


----------



## Panda (Apr 1, 2015)

I already gave Philster the thanks for "protective of my friends." The 50 Shades one would be hilarious if it were true, though.

I'm going to guess you went rock climbing in flip-flops. I know you've mentioned elsewhere on these forums that you're accident-prone, and that sounds like an accident waiting to happen.

I am a professional....

...web programmer
...poker player
...motivational speaker


----------



## Philster401 (Apr 1, 2015)

Web programmer 
I hate supernatural 
I have seen every episode of modern doctor who
 I like the walking dead


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2015)

You hate Supernatural. 


I want to go into the anthropology field.

My favorite Star Wars episode is Phantom Menace.

Coffee doesn't affect me at all.


----------



## Philster401 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nope and you want to go into anthropology field.


----------



## Panda (Apr 1, 2015)

You've seen every modern Dr Who episode.

I really want to hear Tom's rock-climbing story.
I went rock-climbing once but, when I got to the top, a guy said "The things I do for love!" and pushed me.
I'm totally not procrastinating on finishing my Diversity in SFF Challenge entry right now


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2015)

@Phil: Nope! 

I considered anthropology for a while, but now I've decided on illustration/comic art/animation.

My favorite Star Wars episode is probably either Revenge of the Sith or The Empire Strikes Back.

@Panda:

You really want to hear my rock climbing story.


----------



## Panda (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 1, 2015)

You wanna hear Tom's story, procrastinator.


Panda said:


> Yes, yes I do.



EDIT - Maybe you're not a procrastinator. You responded to my post two minutes before I posted it.


I am a glorified babysitter.
I am a criminal mastermind.
If I name two famous people from my town, you've heard of one or both of them.


----------



## Philster401 (Apr 1, 2015)

Panda yep I have seen every episode modern doctor who I will have a lot of thanks to give when it recharges


----------



## Philster401 (Apr 1, 2015)

You. Are a glourified baby sitter


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2015)

Um, so...I was camping out in New Mexico with family friends, and we took an ATV ride to a state forest out there. There are rock formations everywhere, so my dad's friend wanted to climb them. He wanted it to be a surprise, and so he didn't tell us what we would be doing. Figuring we'd just be out for a quick spin, I wore flip-flops. 

That's how I ended up rock climbing in flip-flops. It was...interesting. Especially since I also had a huge open scrape on my leg that had almost gotten me a case of blood poisoning. I made it all the way to the top!


----------



## Panda (Apr 1, 2015)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> You wanna hear Tom's story, procrastinator.
> 
> 
> EDIT - Maybe you're not a procrastinator. You responded to my post two minutes before I posted it.
> ...



That's 'cause I'm a timelord. 

You've got two famous people in your town. I know you're not a glorified babysitter because I already told you teachers like you are awesome and make a difference.

EDIT: OMG, Tom. I thought you meant indoor rock climbing. You're lucky you didn't fall.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 1, 2015)

@Phil or Tom or whichever cat got it wrong before Panda got it right,
Glorified Babysitter is only a semi-truth, which counts as a lie unless I'm wrong about the truth. Let's find out…

Johnny Appleseed
R. A. Salvatore

Have you heard of at least one of these guys?
(If not, I'll reclassify "glorified babysitter" as "the harsh truth" or "the sad truth" and give it to you.)


@Panda,
There's also Robert Cormier, a published author from whom Bob Salvatore sought advice back in his pre-fame days.


----------



## Panda (Apr 1, 2015)

Yep, both of them.


----------



## Reaver (Apr 1, 2015)

Oooh! My turn!


*I'm actually a hyper-intelligent shade of the color blue.

I work at Sea World.

I look like my avatar.*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 1, 2015)

Do you work at Sea World? I can't imagine you hate being a moderator, unless of course BD's paying you less than he's paying me.


Right now I am…

Fooling around with two pretty ladies at the same time.
Working on two computers at the same time.
Alternately working on a pretty lady's computer and fooling around on my own computer.


----------



## Philster401 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hyper intelligent shade of blue


----------



## Reaver (Apr 1, 2015)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Do you work at Sea World? I can't imagine you hate being a moderator, unless of course BD's paying you less than he's paying me.



I'll give you credit because I felt bad for posting that Mod thing, so I changed it.  That being said, you of all people know that I'm actually a hyper-intelligent shade of the color blue.


----------



## Reaver (Apr 1, 2015)

Ninja'd by the The Legendary One. Sorry Philster.


----------



## Reaver (Apr 1, 2015)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Right now I am…
> 
> Fooling around with two pretty ladies at the same time.
> Working on two computers at the same time.
> Alternately working on a pretty lady's computer and fooling around on my own computer.



Fooling around with two pretty ladies at the same time.


----------



## Devor (Apr 1, 2015)

Philster401 said:


> Devor is Ganondorf
> AND My favorite fantasy creature isn't a dragon but a dwarf.



Sorry for the long delay - I had to do something with the kids.  But my favorite fantasy creature used to be the dwarf.  Not anymore.  I really, really hate cats.

You got me.  I'm Ganondorf.  I was playing off of the Hijacked by Ganon trope so I had to steal your thread.  But it's just about wrapped up now and you can have your thread back.

I hope everyone had as much fun today as I did!


----------



## STEERPlKE (Apr 1, 2015)

My turn!

 - I AM STEERPlKE
 - I AM STEERPIKE
 - I AM NOT STEERPlKE


----------



## Reaver (Apr 1, 2015)

The answer is _*D.)*_ *MASTER OF GORMENGHAST*.


----------



## Panda (Apr 1, 2015)

Devor said:


> I really, really hate cats.



You are dead to me.


----------



## Reaver (Apr 1, 2015)

All in all I'd say that I like cats. However, there's one cat that I absolutely want to be mine:


----------



## Panda (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh my god, that was hilarious.


----------



## Reaver (Apr 1, 2015)

The next two are even better.


----------



## Panda (Apr 1, 2015)

"Time to go mobile." *rides Roomba*

Cats peeing on things is serious business. My best friend's cat got annoyed with her and decided to wage biological warfare.... she's _my_ cat now.


----------

